# chuffed!! :):)



## gem123 (Aug 16, 2010)

hi i spoke to my diabetic nurse today after she has been on holiday for 2 weeks and she said she is absolutely over the moon and is gonna take a back seat now as she feels we have everything in control!

at first i was a bit arghh not sure i like the sound of that but she then went on to say we are the quickest family unit to get to grips with it and she has been there for some years, and feels we have everything sussed am so happy with her comments has made me feel amazing! 

i know that obviously won't be the end of contact with her with illness's etc but i feel very proud of me and my partner for working together and getting through it  just thought i would put a positive post on 
thank you all for your support xxxxxxxx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 16, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant Gem! Well done to all the family!


----------



## Steff (Aug 16, 2010)

Brill news Gem well done x


----------



## gem123 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks means alot   

am just so proud of her, those comments came at the right time though as over the weekend, I felt like i was having a meltdown mentally, everything just seemed to much to take, but have felt alot better today 


i check this forum daily, it helps knowing that other mums are going through the same emotions 

thanks xxxx


----------



## gewatts (Aug 17, 2010)

That must make you feel great - well done.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 18, 2010)

Glad to see thing are looking positive for you all, well done


----------



## Copepod (Aug 18, 2010)

Great news Gem. What holiday / adventures are you planning next?!? Any ideas / plans from Shannon?


----------



## gem123 (Aug 18, 2010)

hi thank you for all your lovely messages, copepod haven't got anything planned really we went to somerset a few weeks after she was diagnosed, but were  really low on money, as my partner has left work to look after both of as im ill healthed,and have lost the company car,but have playdays with cousins and walks in the woods with the dogs, feel like money is the last thing we need to worry about, but hey ho lol


----------



## sue63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Well done Gem  
 It is hard at first and you have done brilliantly  x


----------



## Copepod (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Gem
Agreed, money is the last thing you want to worry about. You're right about play days and walks in woods with dogs are great fun. I organise activity birthday parties for children at a country park - host parents pay for a ranger. What I find scary is that many guest children virtually have to be taught how to climb trees, run around earthworks, watch sheep & cattle etc, as they've never been anywhere that it's OK to do, despite no entry fee to our park. I know that's what I enjoyed doing most as a child, so it's great to be helping modern day children to do the same. I still stop at almost every field I pass to talk to sheep / cattle / horses - and sometimes they come over for a handful of grass. 
In case you don't already know about it, most areas have a Freecycle email group, where people offer and request items for no payment eg old bikes, toys, animal hutches. It's considered good practice to offer items before requesting.


----------



## gem123 (Aug 19, 2010)

wow that sounds like lots of fun and like you i love nature and always remember as a child spending time with my grandad and observing things like that, no ive never hear of the free cycle email group where would i find info on this i live in cheshire? would it be ionline or at an info centre?  xxxx


----------



## Copepod (Aug 19, 2010)

Just use search engine for Freecycle (note 1 word as I typed, not 2) and Cheshire and / or names of indivdiual towns / cities in your area.


----------

